# What would cause the plow to pack the snow two inches deep instead of getting down to bare pavement?



## emmett518 (May 3, 2021)

In the last snowstorm, we got 14 inches of snow. I plowed 3 times so that I wasn’t trying to move 14 inches at once. For some reason, the plow is not scraping down to pavement, and is leaving 1-2 inches of packed down snow. 
Any idea why this is happening? Could my attack angle be wrong due to the backhoe bucket mount not being at the right height or angle?

I did make sure that the entire weight of the plow was on the ground, and not supported by the lift chains.
Thanks.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Put the plow down like you're ready to do a push, then get out and go look at it - see how it's sitting on the ground (making contact, curled up/down, etc)


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Whatever the issue is, you def need more newtons


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What plow?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Your plow is too light and the way it's connected with the chain you cannot get down pressure with the backhoe bucket. My conclusion for you is to weld the chain links together.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Randall Ave said:


> What plow?


Think it's a fisher trip edge


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Just think if that plow had wings...


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

It would fly?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

The snow is blown in very hard?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Think it's a fisher trip edge


I didn't read the whole thing, sending myself home for the day.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I didn't read the whole thing, sending myself home for the day.


The pic is on another page and it looks like it's a Fisher UTV plow to me on a John Deere backhoe


----------



## emmett518 (May 3, 2021)

Fisher speed cast. 7.6 feet wide.


----------



## emmett518 (May 3, 2021)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Your plow is too light and the way it's connected with the chain you cannot get down pressure with the backhoe bucket. My conclusion for you is to weld the chain links together.


This plow was mounted on a Chevy truck before I bought it. There was no way for that owner to put down pressure in the plow due to the way Fisher mounted it. The weight of the plow kept it down. So why would it matter what was pushing on the plow? I plowed very slowly because I knew that the hoe was a bit big for the tractor, so it wasn't being overwhelmed.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Attack angle wrong. Roll bucket forward.Make sure bucket is not touching the snow. With that rig you could push right to ground level easily in one pass.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

emmett518 said:


> This plow was mounted on a Chevy truck before I bought it. There was no way for that owner to put down pressure in the plow due to the way Fisher mounted it. The weight of the plow kept it down. So why would it matter what was pushing on the plow? I plowed very slowly because I knew that the hoe was a bit big for the tractor, so it wasn't being overwhelmed.


You would be much better off just using the bucket on the backhoe.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

LapeerLandscape said:


> You would be much better off just using the bucket on the backhoe.


Yep,let the bucket fill up and keep going. With those skidder chains, not much will stop it.


----------

